# Laptop Died When Switching from Win 10



## Blank12340111 (Mar 16, 2016)

My friend was attempting to go back to his original OS from WIN10 and the laptop died during the process. After booting we recieved error code 0xc00000605 upon start telling us a component is missing and we needed to repair. i got us a windows recovery disk and tried to boot it from the bios but i am unable to do anything in the bios except change the system date and time. If i could just boot it from the dvd i would be okay, any suggestions? laymans terms please

EDIT: When i say i cant do anything from the bios i mean it isnt letting me go to any other menus or options


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

what is the make, model number and/or serial number or service tag number for your computer.


----------



## Blank12340111 (Mar 16, 2016)

Dell service tag is JLDCHW1


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

if i wanted to boot from a dvd/cd i would reboot and tap the F9 key. this should bring up the boot order menu. select, boot from cd. and that should mount the cd.

your key may be F11, F10, or F1


----------



## Blank12340111 (Mar 16, 2016)

On my boot screen my two options are f2 for setup and f12 for boot setup and it wont let me boot the f12 option and when i boot the f2 option which is my bios it will only let me edit the system time and date it wont let me access my other menus


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

without the F9 key capability, its possibly an older machine. i'd go with texasbullet, and the request for the machines details, as the step next.



> what is the make, model number and/or serial number or service tag number for your computer.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am using a New Dell Laptop now and the F9 key does nothing immediately after turn on. The F2 and F12 keys are correct. F12 is where you setup boot options.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

dustyjay said:


> F12 is where you setup boot options.


the equivalent of the F9 key can range across several keys, due to different makes.

reboot, press the F12 key, this will bring up the boot menu and change the setting to, 'boot from cd'.

placed it at the top of the menu.

esc and reboot to initiate the dvd disc.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSG!!!

If it is a UEFI BIOS, you may need to enable legacy boot in order to boot from removable media.
That particular model has not been tested with Win10, BTW ...


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Your computer is not compatible with Windows 10. You may want to download the bios from the dell website:

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us...t/servicetag/jldchw1/drivers/advanced?os=w764

and download it into a USB device and see if you can get to install the bios into your computer.

I am not quite sure if you restart your computer and press the F8 key you might also get a restore option.


----------



## Blank12340111 (Mar 16, 2016)

When i get to the bios menu i can hit every button possible and the only two things i can change are the system date and time


----------



## Blank12340111 (Mar 16, 2016)

I literally cant access any menu in bios


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried replacing the CMOS Battery.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Not likely the problem. The system is only about 3 years old, and he can access the BIOS, he just cannot make anything other than very basic changes.


----------



## Blank12340111 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bump, anywhere else i should be checking?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

This is where I got the idea from:

https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/246523/turns+on+but+screen+doesn't+start


----------

